# Pen driver "64 gb" Kingston



## reyes956 (Dic 4, 2009)

Buenas pues como dice el titulo me compre por internet un pendrive supuestamente "kingston" de 64 gb de capacidad, al introducirlo en el pc me detecta los 64 gb pero al introducir algun archivo y despues desmontar el pendrive y al volver a conectarlo me aparecen millones de archivos con el mismo nombre y a veces el pendrive esta vacio como si no huviera metido nada.

Espero repsuestas, muchas gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 4, 2009)

¿Donde has comprado el pendrive? Te lo digo, porque hay muchos flasificados, que son programados de tal manera que engañan al SO para que crea que tienen esa capacidad, pero al intentar "llenarlos" empiezan los problemas, o incluso antes de empezar a usarlos. Si lo has comprado en un sitio fiable, intenta formatearlo, y si sigue sin funcionar correctamente, que te lo cambien.
Un saludo


----------



## reyes956 (Dic 4, 2009)

Lo pille por ebay y el vendedor se kito del medio, asin que ese dinero ya se perdio pero weno no le echemos las culpas a ebay jejeje, abria alguna solucion de aprovecharlo? o lo uso como llavero D

gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 4, 2009)

Te recomiendo esta lectura: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/estafa-memorias-flash-secure-digital-sd-memory-stick-2957/

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

Wow, esos falsificadores están siempre al día!!!


----------



## nico55 (Dic 8, 2009)

si lo compraste por Ebay con seguridad que es super falsificado......Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 8, 2009)

...Te lo compro ...cuanto pides?

tengo que impresionar a las chicas


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 8, 2009)

google un poco....y hay pequeños programas para manejar el pen desde la pc, formatearlo y volverle a cargar el sofwoard por que no se puede usar windows para formatear el disco extraible donde te figura el pen conectado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 8, 2009)

Boton derecho>formatear


----------



## reyes956 (Dic 12, 2009)

LO intentare formatear desde linux porque desde windows no me deja, que que software le tengo que cargar?

graciass


----------

